# were to buy theraband gold in new zealand



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Im looking for a relible place to buy thereaband gold in new zealand


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I don't think one exists. Most places here that stock Theraband at all don't stock gold.

I hate to say it, but Amazon.com and eBay are much easier, cheaper and quicker to deal with. Or you can trade with someone here who has easy access to TBG.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Yeah, Ash is right, ebay , in the 'exercise & fitness' section - google it first then follow the ads.

If you are still in strife, some of the 'Vendors' sell it or 'pre-made' band sets...


----------



## slingshotsnz (Apr 24, 2013)

Hmm ok are the any other things I could try for hunting


----------



## DiddleyDee (Dec 3, 2014)

http://www.dme.co.nz/productDetails.aspx?ProductID=252

Seems a fair price and have all the range.


----------

